# Sherwood RX-4103 Stereo Receiver Malfunction



## olsenrm (Jan 9, 2018)

I have a Sherwood RX-4103 Stereo Receiver and the tuner has begun to malfunction. It no longer receives stereo reception for local radio stations. Initially when the receiver was turned on the stereo relay would engage after a second or two and the stations would come on. The time for the relay to engage became longer and longer until it finally did not engage at all. Interestingly, if I switch to mono the stations pull in just fine. All other functions (e.lg. - CD, Tape, TV/AUX, VCR) work with no problem.

Any insight into what is happening and if it is fixable would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

When you mention 'stereo relay' is there a real physical relay involved ?

If you have an antenna make sure it is connected properly (stereo requires a stronger signal than mono).


----------



## zx10guy (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm wondering if he's referring to the soft engagement for the amplifier of the receiver. All the components I have in my audio systems (stand alone amplifiers, the amplifiers in my subs, and receiver) have this delay before you get audio coming out from the amplifiers in these components. When the amplifiers produce audio/sound, you hear a click which is the relay engaging the amplifier.

The fact it's taking longer and longer for this click to happen and to get audio is not good. If I recall correctly, the reason why this delay/soft engagement is necessary is to wait for the bias voltage to settle down in the amplifier stage. If this voltage is outside of spec, the relay engagement won't happen. This tells me there's some component that beginning to fail as it can't regulate this voltage effectively. I seem to recall something similar happening with some old Carver TFM-25 amps I had.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

managed said:


> If you have an antenna make sure it is connected properly


And check the antenna for damage. Also wire/cable connecting antenna to receiver may be damaged - broken wire

Here is the manual for the receiver if interested - https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/91gviwTKv4L.pdf this is a direct download


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I think you all are on to something with respect to the antenna. This was in the specifications:

A 75 Ω outdoor FM antenna may be used to further improve the reception.

So maybe (I'm just guessing without more technical information) it may "sense" a value quite a bit lower than 75 ohms, and may not energize the relay or something.

Relays do go out; get burned/stuck in one position.

I would start with the easy stuff; the antenna. If that doesn't correct it, it's probably something more invasive like ZX10guy says.


----------



## olsenrm (Jan 9, 2018)

Thank you all for your helpful suggestions! The antenna is an indoor one. It is a RadioShack Amplified AM/FM Antenna. I hear the relay pulling in but no stereo sound which usually came on almost immediately after. When I shift to mono (the stereo/mono button on the remote) all stations works fine. If I leave the receiver set for mono when I turn the unit off, the sound comes on right after the relay pulls in the next time I turn the unit on. Could it really be something with the antenna? Getting a new antenna would be an easy fix . I do have the manual for the receiver.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It _could_ be the antenna but there's no way to be sure.

Maybe you could get another antenna and if it makes no difference return it for a refund ?


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

*Could you grab a hold of the antenna wire/cable *that connects the antenna to the receiver and with the receiver turned on and on a fm stereo station, *gently wiggle the wire/cable. When you do that does anything happen? (station cuts in/out, lots of static etc.) If that happens then wire/cable is damaged or wire/cable not securley/loose connected.*


----------



## olsenrm (Jan 9, 2018)

It's not a loose wire. I have tried everything that has to do with the antenna except changing it for another one. Maybe that is the first (and cheapest) thing to try since everything else on the receiver seems to be working.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Do you have access to an ohm meter? Can you take readings on the existing antenna?

Do you have any friends/neighbors with a receiver where you could swap antennas?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If it's not the antenna I think the most likely cause is a component in the tuner's stereo detect/process section that has drifted out of specification, the trouble is it could be almost any component.

If you can find a service manual and have test equipment and experience in electronic repairs you could try to fix that yourself. A professional repair would probably be too expensive.

Your best bet could be to buy the same receiver again on Ebay !


----------



## olsenrm (Jan 9, 2018)

Thanks for all your suggestions!!


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

olsenrm said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions!!


This was a good thread. Several helpful comments given.

Did you fix the issue?


----------

